
Samsung releases world's first 2TB consumer SSDs - nreece
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2944463/data-storage-solutions/samsung-releases-worlds-first-2tb-consumer-ssds.html
======
Leynos
US$800 for a 2TB 850 EVO is rather impressive. Samsung must be getting good at
producing their V-NAND in quantity. Interesting that it is still 32 layer
though. If they can increase the number of layers with relative ease, we
should see a continuation of the trend of halfing NAND prices over the next
few years.

